# new cooker fitted



## pepe (May 9, 2005)

Hi all you rv'ers out there i have just fitted a new Spinflo cooker in my Damon Challenger. here are some pics;


----------



## eupho (Jun 3, 2005)

Hi Pepe,
Why did you do that?
Her indoors has just seen your post and fancies one.
Any information on supplier & cost?
Thanks
Eupho


----------



## dangerous (May 1, 2005)

*Cooker*

Thinking about doing the same.......can't get on with that Magic thing  would appreciate info as well :thumbright:


----------



## 101740 (Nov 10, 2006)

Can't see any pics.....I want a new cooker as well - my mum has a beauty in her Rimor and I'm jealous!


----------



## pepe (May 9, 2005)

*cooker*

Hi all, sorry if my post has stirred the **it but it just seems a good thing to do, as i do not know many people that rate the american cookers. I purchased mine off ebay brand new for £320 they cost anywhere between £500 -600 from caravan or marine dealers. fitting was quite easy all i had to do was reduce the opening by 15mm and remove the bottom shelf and door. Also make sure the gas connection is leak free if unsure about this get a corgi trained fitter to assist. I may be able to pass on the phone number of the guy i got mine off as there was one available with chrome handles. Please PM me for any details you may require. My old attwood wedgewood is available minus the folding lid as i adapted that to fit my new one, open to offers on that. Take care Mick (pepe)


----------



## kijana (May 1, 2005)

Hi Pepe

Wow! Great cooker - now Marion wants one!

Can you tell us the dimensions, so we can see if it would fit?

Cheers

Bruce


----------



## pepe (May 9, 2005)

Hi Bruce here are the dimensions requested it is 836mm high 512mm wide and 495mm deep. you can remove the bottom pan storage by cutting it off. but it is just about right for my worktop. as i said i had to remove my cupboard door from beneath the existing cooker. Saw one similar on ebay last night £385.00. Take care mate. (hows the fulltiming going) Mick


----------



## kijana (May 1, 2005)

Hi Mick - thanks for that. Trouble is, that's my last line of defence gone: it'll fit in easily! Found the ones on ebay at 385 squid, which look the same as yours (though colours not as good).

Look forward to hearing how you get on cooking with it.

Cheers

Bruce


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

pepe said:


> Hi all you rv'ers out there i have just fitted a new Spinflo cooker in my Damon Challenger. here are some pics;


I notice it's duel fuel (gas/electric). I take it that extra wiring would be required if it was replacing an all-gas unit?

Dougie.


----------

